# looking at a hay rotation farm



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

I am looking at a 440 acre irrigated farm here in central New Mexico. The farm is 3 fields under pivot and is used for alfalfa hay and corn silage. We do not have a market for any grain in the area, no grain receiving locations beside the two small feed mills.

Right now the local hay prices are in the 265 a ton rate. Standing silage is going for the 95-100 a ton rate, they chop and haul...

I grew up as a row crop kid, left farming about 15 years ago when I was trasfered to New Mexico for work. I use to farm on my days off at home with my two younger brothers that still row crop almost 5000 acres in the Mid-South.

I have cut and bailed hay in my youth, but I am by no means a hay expert. I know the guy currently renting the land is a one man operation and this is about 1/4 of his operation. He also does some Pinto beans on other fields but I have never seen them in rotation on these fields.

I have a few protental customers, we are in dairy land, for both the hay and the silage. This is a nice little farm that I can get into and fill the void I am having in my life. I will remain in my off the farm job for the next 4 years to reach my retirement, I have two sons,18 and 13, to help, the 13 year old is begging for me to do it after going home the last 3 springs to do wheat harvest.

So the question is am I nuts for thinking about this?

Jeff


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do it. You know you want to and it will be a blessing for at least one of your sons and maybe both. There is not a better place to raise alfalfa(or family) like the arid parts of the West. Any pronghorn and muleys frequenting the pivots? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Mike,

Plenty of Pronghorns and phesent... Muleys are not as close to the Valley area...

I have been thinking it over now for months, talking myself into and out of it millions of times.. that is what is the issue is, I then to over think large events in my life, we besides getting married...lol...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha. Mike is always looking for a place to go bang. Having withdrawals Mike? Lol


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

well one other salable product is the land owner tags... never thought about them until now, need to check into that too...lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Haha. Mike is always looking for a place to go bang. Having withdrawals Mike? Lol


Have not done much banging for many years.....just stick and string....I even bird hunt mostly with sticks and strings....but when I need a full bag limit of birds, I do get out the Browning over/under. 

Regards, Mike


----------

